# Need Help with project



## DRofElectricity (Apr 10, 2010)

No offense, but that's a lot of typing and drawing to try and do on this thread haha. Break the project into sections, within those sections draw out very basic controls on it and then add what you need until you get the process right.


----------



## Jairus (Feb 19, 2014)

Electrons said:


> Hello everyone. Not sure if this is the right place to post this, here goes, I am a 3rd year apprentice and I am having a really hard time with this project. I am not asking for the answers just to point me to the right direction and if you guys have any references on good sites to look at etc. Basically I have to draw a ladder diagram with 5 tanks total, tank 1 and 2 mixed to tank 3 and 4 then heated and mixed to tank 5 and distributed in bottles on a conveyor. Of course there are all your different kinds of switches, pumps, indicator lights etc. all mixed in there. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sincerely, Loosing my mind on this project


I think ladder logic simulator is very helpful for you. You can create and edit easily and you can monitor the flow of your circuit. In usual case like yours, I'm using a PLC software. I create my ladder diagram right there and run the simulator, and you can monitor your output and input.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jairus said:


> I think ladder logic simulator is very helpful for you. You can create and edit easily and you can monitor the flow of your circuit. In usual case like yours, I'm using a PLC software. I create my ladder diagram right there and run the simulator, and you can monitor your output and input.


Something like this..http://www.tri-plc.com/trilogi3.htm


----------



## Electrons (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks for everyones input. Is that program free? Where can I get it?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Electrons said:


> thanks for everyones input. Is that program free? Where can I get it?


 just click on the link:thumbsup:


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Electrons said:


> Hello everyone. Not sure if this is the right place to post this, here goes, I am a 3rd year apprentice and I am having a really hard time with this project. I am not asking for the answers just to point me to the right direction and if you guys have any references on good sites to look at etc. Basically I have to draw a ladder diagram with 5 tanks total, tank 1 and 2 mixed to tank 3 and 4 then heated and mixed to tank 5 and distributed in bottles on a conveyor. Of course there are all your different kinds of switches, pumps, indicator lights etc. all mixed in there. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sincerely, Loosing my mind on this project


any 4-20 milliamp stuff??
that sound like you would use a basic flow looop.


----------



## Electrons (Dec 18, 2011)

no nothing specific with calculations and amp ratings. Here I scanned the page for you guys to see. Right now I went for tutoring for the hands on test. That im getting, seeing this project I am not. Got to cram tonight.


----------



## Electrons (Dec 18, 2011)

Also having a tough time running that web site for the simulator. Im not that computer savvy. Thanks again.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

You didn't say whether this is hard wired logic or plc logic. In any event the first thing you should do is come up with a list of the IO points you're going to need.
Once that's complete you should draw up a simple flowchart of some kind to map how the process is going to flow. Once you do that's its really just a matter of putting it into rung diagrams and adding aux relays and timing relays where necessary.
I realize its a bit of over simplification but that should be enough to get you headed in the right track.


----------



## Electrons (Dec 18, 2011)

PLC Logic.


----------



## David Pailley (Oct 5, 2011)

*Tank Project*



Electrons said:


> Hello everyone. Not sure if this is the right place to post this, here goes, I am a 3rd year apprentice and I am having a really hard time with this project. I am not asking for the answers just to point me to the right direction and if you guys have any references on good sites to look at etc. Basically I have to draw a ladder diagram with 5 tanks total, tank 1 and 2 mixed to tank 3 and 4 then heated and mixed to tank 5 and distributed in bottles on a conveyor. Of course there are all your different kinds of switches, pumps, indicator lights etc. all mixed in there. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sincerely, Loosing my mind on this project


We can look over your project. A simple SCADA set up may work. Just e-mail me some of the details and we will get back to you.


----------



## CYoung (Apr 19, 2013)

Try this site:

http://www.thelearningpit.com/lp/logixpro.html

They offer a a PLC simulator that works well and is fairly cheap.


----------



## Vacuous (May 17, 2014)

CROUZET.COM fun little program (M3)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------

